# All nissan meet(oct 3rd)



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

*All nissan Utah meet(oct 3rd)*

Well here is the new thread. 

Date: Friday Oct. 3rd
Location: sugar house park 

I'm assuming sugar house park like last time. Are we going to do that thing were people will donate like 5 bucks over paypal and a few people will go get stuff for everyone to eat?


Edit:Ok that should stop confusing people.


----------



## wiggy (May 4, 2003)

*?'s for your guys*

since it will be at sugar house park is it going to be at the first place that we meet(by the pond) or is it going to be up the hill in that parking lot. 

Personally i would like to see the event on a sautrday rather than a friday because i will most likely be at work, school, or some other event. Also if we have it friday at like 6pm that only gives us a few hours (less than 2) to prepare the food and then to go do a run. If we did it on saturday OCTOBER 4th we could have it earlier in the day so we could prepare the food, enjoy the meal, and then go on the run. 


Just my 2c's 

what do you other guys think

other than that i'm down


latter 

joe a.k.a wIGgY a.k.a wIGgleS a.k.a wAgGAnS


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

I'm all for a friday meet. We have not done one, yet. It may draw out a few new people. Then again, maybe not. 

Count me in for the 3rd.


----------



## Elgrandepablo (May 20, 2003)




----------



## NoReason (Oct 20, 2002)

It's all about Sundays....


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

Isn't the name of this thread All nissan meet *(oct 3rd)*? Is the date finalized yet or not? All this talk about Saturdays and Sundays is confusing me a bit. I like the idea of sending 5 bucks to have food present at the meet.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

^^^Yup! Oct. 3rd. I am down for the $5 thing too. I just don't want to have to shop/cook.


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

I'd agree...I don't want to have to shop or cook. Don't mean to sound lazy but I'm just too busy with everything else.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

^^^Well, I am lazy. Whoever had the idea should do the shopping/cooking!!


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

LMAO...you're right, who am I kidding


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

is that in seattle??? i wouldn't mind goin on the third or fourth, seeing as how i've requested my birthday and the day after off.
more info plz about sugar house park


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

What do you mean "is that in seattle"? I agree, where is everyone planning on meeting? As everyone knows there are always plenty of BBQ pits for food if that goes as planned...what's the plan?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i mean where (what city) is suger house park in???
i didn't think it was that confusing.


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

Whoops...sorry buddy! Sugar house park is in Salt Lake City, UT. I assumed incorrectly...hopefully this clears things up a bit. I guess the location should be specified in the title of this thread? Sorry :balls:


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

Sorry for this hijack but....

Is anyone a member of a local car club? I am interested in getting more involved, but am also concidering starting a new club.

Again, sorry for hijack!


----------



## PSY (Jun 24, 2002)

JZK316 said:


> *Well here is the new thread.
> 
> Date: Friday Oct. 3rd
> Location: sugar house park
> ...


do you plan on buying a nissan before the meet?


----------



## PSY (Jun 24, 2002)

don't get me wrong... we all love the duster and all.... I'm waiting for you to unveil your nissan.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Well once I get my dad paid back I'll be getting a older Z car of some sorts, what I'm doing to it is still my little secret.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

I dont think my car will be back up and running by the meet, but i will try. just got the engine pulled and i am going to take it back over to RPM tomorrow so they can rebuild it again.

I think we should setup a local nissan car club, so its easer for us to set something like this up.

for food maybe some people could volientier to pick up some food, then bring the recepts to the meet and then count all the people that eat some of the food then devide up whats spent and pay the people that bought the food back that way.


----------



## NoReason (Oct 20, 2002)

Jzk... it took you over a year to get rid of that truck and get something else and you are always changing your mind of what you want... stick with one thing and go for it.


----------



## oaktreet (Sep 16, 2003)

I would love to come on Friday. I think that's better for me, cuz I can just come on over after work. 

$$$ The best idea is to have 2 or 3 people get all the food, one gets snacks, the other drinks, the other whatever else. Then at the meet, everyone who comes will chip in 5 bucks. Seems like the best way to go about it.

Oh yeah, and what exactly do you do at something like this anyway? I've never been to one before...


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

eh not much just talk car talk, make new friends, and usually go for a little cruise up the canyon . 

It should be way fun but I am going to have to send back my ecu seeing how JGY forgot the s3 cam program on mine !


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

chr0nicg20t said:


> *...but I am going to have to send back my ecu seeing how JGY forgot the s3 cam program on mine ! *


That sucks you have to send it back. So were you able to get your turbo install started? I called JWT again on Friday (second friday in a row) and they still aren't done. I'm getting pissed off so I told them that I needed it for a meet at the first of the month. They only said they could try to have it done by 10/01, but chances are that even if they get it out by then it still won't be soon enough for the meet. DAMN!  No worries!


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

Hey! We're back up!! Anyway, was a decision made on whether someone was going to get food/drink for the meet or is it a bring your own kinda thing?

See everyone next Friday.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

well I have pay pal but we would have to have the money in my paypal by monday next week so that I could send it too my checking before friday. But I think BYO would be best for this one.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

^^^Good enough for me. Only question is time and location. How about around 5-6pm at the first lot past the pond?


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

That sounds good to me. I think BYO is the best option at this point. I don't think anyone wants to be stuck with extra food that nobody ate and having someone designated to pick up food based on paypal transfer becomes too much of a hassle. My 2 cents


----------



## schuss (Nov 12, 2002)

BigD said:


> *Sorry for this hijack but....
> 
> Is anyone a member of a local car club? I am interested in getting more involved, but am also concidering starting a new club.
> 
> Again, sorry for hijack! *


hey mr. offtopic...

might want to define "local"... as we've already seen in this thread, that can be confusing... 

=======
*xt_out*: there is a meet in seattle area this weekend, too - check out the nwnismo annual bbq thread here in the RM/PacNW section. (http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34030)


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

^^^I guess that is my bad. It must not have been obivous enough with my profile saying I am in Murray, UT.  

j/k---are you going to roll for WA to a UT meet?


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

Actually ska I got a hold of jgy and he is just going to send another ecu in for me and let me use this one in themean time so I have something to roll with. Last friday I started on my gti-r injector install and I am still working on this bitch. I got everything put back together last night and let the fuel pump get some fuel into the new rail and it just popped off the injectors. I need to find a better way to mount the fuel rail down so it doesnt happen again which is going to be very challenging since there arent many options for this on a lowport . Hopefully I have it fixed in time for the meet


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your troubles Chronic. On a lighter side, I am getting my ecu today around 3 finally! I'm going to start put in the injectors and MAF today, and start the rest of the install tomorrow. Only downside is that I might not make the meet, unless I can miraculously pull off the install by the evening. Well, here we go!


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

^^^Good luck, fellas! Hope to see you there.


----------



## confused (Jul 15, 2003)

Hey
I would like to go to this but I don't get off work until 800pm, do you think you guys will still be around??


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

Depends....

Hey ska let me know if you need anything . Else I will most likely see everyone tomrrow evening unless for some reason I still can't get this fuel rail mounted right. 

... I plan on most likely bringing some meat to cook up and some other grub if anyone else plans on doing the same. I think we might get yelled at though so we'd have to make it quick .


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

Well anyone know how to fix a leaking fuel rail? I can't believe this shit... this is the install from hell. The ends where the fittings screw on teh fuel rail have leaks when I turn the key and it hits 50psi on the fuel pressure gauge. >:-o


----------



## wiggy (May 4, 2003)

*how to fix your fuel leak*

well you have a couple of possibilities first i would check to make sure of the following:
1. Where the fuel line connects make sure that its tight (some have o-rings in them not sure about the g20) 
2. The pipe were you installed it is cracked (e.g. a nice hairline crack) 
3. If you just installed new injectors or cleaned them or anything of the sort, it could be that you left the O-RINGS off the tops or bottoms of the injectors and you may have also lost the hard plastic piece (retainer) that holds the injector steady. If any of these are moving or not secured it would cause fuel to leak out 

I have first hand expierence cause i noticed this when i was finishing the head cylinder job on a honda prelude one of the retainers popped out and caused fuel to leak all over 


HEy if you need some help let me know. I hope this helps


Latter 
joe a.k.a WIGgLEs a.k.a WigGy a.k.a WaGgAnS


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

Looks like I will be delayed getting there tonight. Be there around 6:30 though. 

Sean


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

Not sure if I will makeit at this point but it's looking good so far. I got the leaks fixed with some fuel safe teflon tape but now I am trying to figure out how to mount my fuel rail closer to the engine and better so that when I hit 70psi like my gauge is showing the fuel rail wont slide up on the injectors like it is right now . 

Hey wiggy where do you live?


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

Not goin to make it. Got everything put back together. Car was running.... very slow response when I push on the gas. I took it up to like 5.5k rpm and it started to sound like a goddamn diesel truck or something. I have never heard engine knock or ping before but I am wondering if this is it. If anyone wants to drop by and give it a diagnosis thatd be cool lol. Anyways have fun at the meet.


----------



## wiggy (May 4, 2003)

Hey guys, did the meet get canceled? i only ask because when i went up by sugarhouse around 6pm i looked out by the pond and saw that no nissan gathering had appeared, and when i got out of the store i drove past again around 6:15 and still no one there. Oh well its probably better because as i was driving home i noticed i had this wonderful hesitation through the entire rpm range, and having my a/f gauge handy plugged it in and noticed that my 1,3,5 cylinders (right bank) were running LEAN so when i got home pulled out the ohm meter and sure enough fuel injector 5 is toast it ohmed out at 40.0 and was increasing (nissan spec is 10-14) so got to pull the plenum which is a lot of fun, and now that its all apart i get to wait for injectors.

Hey *chr0nicg20t* how is it going? Glad to see you got your car running, but that is scary if you have detination. What have you done to your car to be running 70psi? are you boosted? if so did you increase your injector size? do you have an upgraded ecu to run the "bigger" injectors?? If you need a hand let me know i'm located in west jordan. Hey after you detonated (or heard the diesel coming)did you pull your error codes? also did the Service Engine Light (SEL) come on??

Good Luck 

latter 


joe a.k.a WIgGy a.k.a WIGgLes a.k.a WaGgANs


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Chronic had a exhaust manifold hole that he forgot to plug when he removed his EGR. DUH, he has 440 injectors with a JWT ecu to TRY and keep up with me.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

I forgot about it, anyway some were saying to do it today but I forsee it not happening.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

Didn't see any nissans on Friday. I was at Sugarhouse at about 6:30 and only stayed for about 1/2 hour. I had Ute tix, so....


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

ahah good thing I didn't go.... I got my car working like right at 6:00. The damn hole from the egr tube scared the shit out of me. I got the fuel pressure thing worked out as well.. my fpr was just turned up wayyyy too high, right now its at about 45psi and the car is running fairly well. Still having some problems with my idle and what not. Funny thing was that I posted on the sr20forums for help and jason responded asking if i had my exhaust on ROFL...... he was actually reallly close seeing how I had a hole in my exhaust manifold. 

Maybe we should hold off on the meets until next year once christmas has passed and everyone has their goodies and what not .


----------



## thevboardmember (Apr 18, 2003)

haven't been on here in a while....when is the next meet REALLY going to happen??


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

thevboardmember said:


> *haven't been on here in a while....when is the next meet REALLY going to happen?? *


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

BigD said:


> *...when is the next meet REALLY going to happen?? *


Agreed. Is the plan going to be any time soon or are we looking at waiting until next spring? What's everyone think?


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

I'd say spring. That way everyone will have time do work on their cars and stuff.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

We did one last December that had a really good turn out, but everybody had to put on summer wheels or roll with steelies. I think we could hit something for early Nov.?


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

That sound like a good idea but still I don't think many will turn out. Anyone heard from Calvin lately? I know Yosuke is probably not going to come. And same with Jason since he is upgrading his ride right now. And my ride probably won't be running.... going to try and install the turbo this weekend. 

Hey ska what's the status of your turbo project so far?


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

BTW anybody else not get email notification from this shitty forum when someone posts after you?


----------



## lifetrnlx (May 28, 2002)

chr0nicg20t said:


> *That sound like a good idea but still I don't think many will turn out. Anyone heard from Calvin lately? I know Yosuke is probably not going to come. And same with Jason since he is upgrading his ride right now. And my ride probably won't be running.... going to try and install the turbo this weekend.
> 
> Hey ska what's the status of your turbo project so far? *


What happened to Yosuke? I havn't seen him on here for awhile...I havn't seen him at all actually for awhile. Is he still alive?


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

chr0nicg20t said:


> *Hey ska what's the status of your turbo project so far? *


I started the process the day after I got the ecu but I found that I don't have enough time to get into it right now. I'm looking for a good weekend here soon to get started. I might end up looking around for a shop to deal with it because I'm so strapped for time between school and work. 

If you're not getting e-mail just check your personal settings under threads subscribed. If you are already subscribed to this thread, then I'd ask a mod?


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

FUCK THE NISSANFORUMS! This forum is so goddamn stupid. Make me login more than once and I never get email responses.

Ska what all do you have to do for your kit install? Drill and tap the block, relocate battery, cut the bumper support? You should just find a weekend where you have at least 3 full days to work on your car. It'd go alot faster if you had some guys come and help you out too. I would be more than happy to come help you out with whatever I can. Do you have EVERYTHING already for the install? 

I started my install this weekend with the helpof Jason and we made great progress. Got the block drilled and tapped, oil and water lines pretty much in, ripped off the stock dp, replace my xmember motor mount and a bunch of other misc. stuff. Hopefully later this week I will be turbo baby . Check out some pics here... http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4288822389&congratulation_page=Y


----------



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

Yeah where is Yos, I have not talked to him in a long time.


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

Yos. is doing good, he just isn't around much any more. 

On a side note I got my car running with the good ole t28 but I have sprung a leak thanks to some bs aluminum something oil restrictor.


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

Hey guys...I finally got the turbo kit installed. What's the word on the meet? Are we just going to wait until next spring because November is prolly too early for most people? Chronic, what's up with the leak? Is your car almost ready to go?


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

I got my leak fixed this morning right before i had to go to work. Was able to take my buddy for a quick ride up by little cottonwood and this thing was hauling ass.. running pretty good. Then on my way to work I saw an evo and took the corner to follow pretty quick and the damn thing just felt like I hit something. I am thinking I knocked acoupler looise or something because alot of teh pipes were barely on the hose. So no race with the evo . We should meet up sometime and go show the guys on state whats up lol. 

How do you like your setup? Is it fast? Have any kills stories yet? Are you happy with it?


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

I love the setup! It's sick! Once the boost kicks in it starts to fly. The only thing I need is an exhaust. The lag is too much for me sometimes...there isn't much of a difference from the stock feel to now from around 1-4000 rpms. 

I'm gonna get it dyno tuned properly once I have my exhaust purchased and installed. 

No kill stories yet except I played around with a duster on friday...pretty close race (some of those muscle cars sure haul ass!). Let's hit up state once your cars runnin' and eat some rice!


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Maybe we could do one mide january, maybe see about doing it some place indoor like naskart or something. my car should finaly be up and running some time next weak when i get my new flywheel.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

^^^Whatever is good, I just need to know. Time to start thinking about taking off the wheels and grill and putting on the OEM isht if we aren't going to do it.


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

xxskaboomx said:


> *I love the setup! It's sick! Once the boost kicks in it starts to fly. The only thing I need is an exhaust. The lag is too much for me sometimes...there isn't much of a difference from the stock feel to now from around 1-4000 rpms.
> 
> I'm gonna get it dyno tuned properly once I have my exhaust purchased and installed.
> 
> No kill stories yet except I played around with a duster on friday...pretty close race (some of those muscle cars sure haul ass!). Let's hit up state once your cars runnin' and eat some rice! *


ahah good to hear man. Well so far I have toasted a mustang gt on the freeway and this guy tonight in a mazdaspeed wouldnt even race me because he knew hed get his ass handed to him and all with a stock exhaust . I am thinking of checking around this weekend for an exhuast. I wanted mandrel bent but that is too much so I'm thinking 3" crush bent from like master muffler since they did such a good job on BigD's from what I saw. Your car isn't teal is it?


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

chr0nicg20t said:


> *I wanted mandrel bent but that is too much so I'm thinking 3" crush bent from like master muffler since they did such a good job on BigD's from what I saw. Your car isn't teal is it? *


Nope, mine is black. BTW---Don't go to master muffler, go to Mr. Muffler (2100 S West Temple--phone=486-0733). Talk to Cesear and tell him that Sean with the Black Altima sent you down. He'll remember me, I was just in less than two weeks ago to check out the exhaust after I nailed a rock! 

Can't wait to see the mods!!


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

I'm saving up for the stromung turbo exhaust (2.5"). What does Mr. Muffler have to offer? How much of a price difference are we talking about? I think stromung is around $6-700. I'm more for quality than price...if I can find a high quality cat back exhaust system for a good price I'll jump all over it.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

^^^I got custom cat-back from them. 2.5" to the Y pipe and 2.25" to dual magnaflow 14829 mufflers. I just bought the magnaflows online (saves almost 50% over local shops) here...

http://shop.ivalueinternet.com/bigexhaust/index.cfm/action/productdetail/product_id/518.htm

...and took them in with me to Casear. He charged me $200 including the custom Y pipe and muffler install. So, basically, for about $450 I got custom cat-back exhaust fully installed. You can see the pipes out the back of my car and they are perfectly even. I tell you, I think Casear is a perfectionist, and it shows in his work.

Hope that answers your questions. If anybody wants to see his work before going over there, feel free to PM me and we can hook up. BTW---I will be at Iggy's tonight from about 7-8pm if you want to check it out. Again, PM me today before 3:30 with contact info.

Sean


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Yeah I'll be going to Mr. Muffler for my work but I'm just going to get 3in crush bent cat-back, and have a 3in to 2.5 reducer to my muffler at the back part. Whats the number I'll give them a call and see how much its going to cost.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

JZK316 said:


> *Whats the number I'll give them a call and see how much its going to cost. *


486-0733


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

I went over to Mr. Muffler today and Cesar quoted me $310 for cat-back with stock looking magnaflow muffler. What do you think? Think it'll look ok with a stock looking muffler with a 3" outlet lol.


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

I got my exhaust today check it out... 
http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?p=509000#post509000


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Thats shady looking, v8s won't know what hit them. Me on the other I'm going to look like a dumb ricer so I can laugh at the v8s more when I beat them.


----------

